# Executive Recruitment Agencies in Portland



## ssw (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi there

My husband and I are moving to Portland (my husband returning to his home town) and we both need to job hunt. Can anyone recommend any executive recruitment agencies please? We are both in IT and want senior roles again.

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Recruiting firms are not tied to geographic markets. Ask around in your professional circles - who got placed by whom. LinkedIn.com is a good starting point so is dice.com. Do not limite yourselves to a kitchen table recruiter because he is in Portland.


----------



## ssw (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for this!


----------

